# Welche IDE benutzen



## y0dA (30. Jun 2010)

Hi!

Ab kommenden Monat geht es bei uns wieder mit einem neuen Projekt(Webprojekt!) los und hierbei haben wir freie Hand was kostenfreie IDEs anbelangt  .

Was ich an Plugins für die Entwicklung benötige:
-> SVN
->Maven
->STS

Nun stehen folgende IDEs zur Auswahl:
-)Springsource Tool Suite (basiert auch auf Eclipse 3.5.)
-)Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers (ist glaube ich schon 3.6. - und hierbei gibts wohl noch keine STS Unsterstützung oder ein funktionierendes Maven Plugin?)
-)Eclipse 3.5

Primär geht es mir um folgende Fragen:
-) Hat die STS IDE alles was ich für ein Webprojekt benötige? Eventuell überfüllt?
-) Eclipse 3.6. wäre das Neueste aber hat hierfür jemand das STS Plugin zum Laufen gebracht oder das Maven Plugin?


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jun 2010)

Ich würde jetzt noch nicht auf die 3.6 setzen. Wozu auch, gibts irgend ein Feature das du unbedingt benötigst?
Lieber noch einwenig warten...

zu STS kann ich nichts sagen, hab ich noch nie ausprobiert...


----------



## y0dA (30. Jun 2010)

Hmpf, anscheinend gibts beim Eclipse 3.5 auch Probleme mit dem STS Plugin... irgendwas von wegen Mylyn fehlt ihm da..kotzen..

STS IDE kommt mir langsamer vor als das Eclipse.


----------



## @x.l (30. Jun 2010)

y0dA hat gesagt.:


> STS IDE kommt mir langsamer vor als das Eclipse.



Das mag evtl. an den Servern liegen die die STS mitbringt. Wenn du was mit Spring machen willst, dann ist die STS doch das richtige - da haste alles dabei was du brauchst.

Und wie ARadauer schon sagt: Helios ist aktuell kein Muss.


----------

